# Accepted a Buck back that I sold last year



## OneFineAcre (Aug 11, 2014)

Kind of against our normal policy, but I accepted a buck back that I had sold last year.  Long story as to why they didn't want him any more.  Short version is that they will not be breeding any more.

The reason I took him back is that I knew how nice he was.  His brother Moonshine has already won a Sr. Grand Championship and Best of Breed as a yearling.  We saw "Hank" back in December and thought he was the nicer of the two.

Also, since he has my farm name and is such a nice animal I want to control his future.  Do not want to see him bounced around Craigs List.

Hank may not have a "show" career though.  He's 18 months old and is already exactly 23" tall.  He will likely be over the height standard.

He was a little thin and his coat was a little rough when we got him back, but we'll get him back into shape.

Hank




 

Moonshine


----------



## Sweetened (Aug 11, 2014)

He's awesome looking.  He's a Nigerian Dwarf?  All the dwarves around here are awful looking bloated fat things.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 11, 2014)

Sweetened said:


> He's awesome looking.  He's a Nigerian Dwarf?  All the dwarves around here are awful looking bloated fat things.



Thanks.
Yes he is a Nigerian Dwarf.


----------



## SA Farm (Aug 11, 2014)

Sweetened said:


> He's awesome looking.  He's a Nigerian Dwarf?  All the dwarves around here are awful looking bloated fat things.


Sounds like the ones around you have a lot of Pygmy genes... 

@OneFineAcre Your goats are such eye candy


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 11, 2014)

SA Farm said:


> Sounds like the ones around you have a lot of Pygmy genes...
> 
> @OneFineAcre Your goats are such eye candy



Well thank you so much.  We work very hard to have nice animals.  That's why I didn't want to see Hank bouncing around on Craigs List.

Hank and Moonshine were two of quads.  Two boys, two girls.

This is Moonpie, one of their sisters that we retained.  Moon pie was the runt, she only weighed 2-2oz at birth. She won a Reserve GC Jr. Doe this spring.



And this is their Mommy Coleus. She has gotten a couple of Reserves.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 11, 2014)

Hank is a beautiful buck, no wonder you took him back. And then you post a pic of Moonshine, gorgeous also. Wow! what an udder on Coleus! How much milk does she give? All your goats are beautiful and so healthy and cared for looking. Nice, very very nice.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Aug 11, 2014)

Hank is a extremely gorgeous looking buck. Definitely in my opinion the better looking of the two/ You did him a great service by taking him back. Good luck with him.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 12, 2014)

Baymule said:


> Hank is a beautiful buck, no wonder you took him back. And then you post a pic of Moonshine, gorgeous also. Wow! what an udder on Coleus! How much milk does she give? All your goats are beautiful and so healthy and cared for looking. Nice, very very nice.



Thanks.  We really work hard to make sure our animals are well cared for.  We show our animals, and 35% of the score is general appearance.  I don't know anyone that we show against on a regular basis that can really top us on that.

Coleus is one of my top producers.  You always hear that Nigerians can give 2 quarts per day.  I have 4 that produce at that level.  Coleus, Zamia, Ginger and Taffy.  Ginger and Zamia at peak lactation a little over two quarts actually.

There is one main reason that Coleus has only won reserve grand championships.  Every time she is in the ring, she is competing against Zamia.






 



Milked out


----------



## goatgurl (Aug 12, 2014)

ok, onefineacre in one fell swoop you have made me stop and think about Nigerian dwarfs as serious milkers.  nice bucks and beautiful does.  i am officially impressed!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 12, 2014)

goatgurl said:


> ok, onefineacre in one fell swoop you have made me stop and think about Nigerian dwarfs as serious milkers.  nice bucks and beautiful does.  i am officially impressed!



Thank you so much.
Didn't mean for the thread on taking the buck back to turn into "bragging".  But, I'm very proud of my animals, and love every single one of them.


----------



## goatgurl (Aug 12, 2014)

after seeing your babies i think a little bragging is in order.


----------



## PoultryQueen101 (Aug 14, 2014)

Gorgeous goats! We are just getting into nigerian dwarves and the doeling we are going to pick up here anyday, two of the does they owned, won grand and reserve champion dairy goat at our local fair. we wont get a buck til next year. Do you happen to live in indiana, kentucky, michigan or pennsylvania? They are my neighboring states and if you ever have any for sale....


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 14, 2014)

PoultryQueen101 said:


> Gorgeous goats! We are just getting into nigerian dwarves and the doeling we are going to pick up here anyday, two of the does they owned, won grand and reserve champion dairy goat at our local fair. we wont get a buck til next year. Do you happen to live in indiana, kentucky, michigan or pennsylvania? They are my neighboring states and if you ever have any for sale....



I have some for sale every spring usually.
But, I'm in NC so not in one of your neighboring states.  But, I sold goats as far away as FL, TN and even OH this year.
Arrangements can always be made.


----------



## PoultryQueen101 (Aug 14, 2014)

How much is shipping to ohio? Im not sure if we can afford anything but the actual price... the doeling we are buying is already 350...


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 15, 2014)

PoultryQueen101 said:


> How much is shipping to ohio? Im not sure if we can afford anything but the actual price... the doeling we are buying is already 350...



I don't think I would feel comfortable shipping mine.  The person in OH, I made a deal with them to bring a buck to me and I sent some goats back with him.
The person in FL her child was going to church camp in NC.  I've met people half way before.


----------



## GLENMAR (Sep 15, 2015)

Beautiful udder.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 15, 2015)

GLENMAR said:


> Beautiful udder.



Boy, this was an old thread


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 15, 2015)

Sweetened said:


> He's awesome looking.  He's a Nigerian Dwarf?  All the dwarves around here are awful looking bloated fat things.


I seemed to remember you saying this when I read your post about getting Nigerians 
I like to think I showed you their potential


----------



## Sweetened (Sep 25, 2015)

You and southern did, just tpok me forever to find them around here lol.


----------

